# Do you use psyllium husks?



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm following the Atkins' plan and bought some psyllium husks for constipation. That stuff is nasty! Other than having to drink it, what other method do you use? :shrug:


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

There are plenty of laxative herbal teas around. I'd use one of those before I used psyllium. But, could you put it into some low-carb muffins or something?

Also, are you drinking enough water and exercizing enough? I know you didn't really ask for constipation cures, but those are two that are biggies, I believe (those two, and not eating meat...but that's probably not gonna happen on Atkins, huh?!?!).


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Valschickens - Metamucil is psyllium husks. They make the flavored ones (added flavor and sugar) that is a little easier to stomache. Or the wafers that you can use as a snack, or just the capsule form.

I'd guess any form of metamucil will be easier than straight psyllium husks  If you need to use the sugared ones you can incorporate it in your daily intake as a snack, or maybe a replacement for another drink you would have.

If you go to www.metamucil.com you can request a free sample, and they'll send you one of each - the wafers, drink mix and capsules.

HTH!


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

mammabooh said:


> There are plenty of laxative herbal teas around. I'd use one of those before I used psyllium. But, could you put it into some low-carb muffins or something?
> 
> Also, are you drinking enough water and exercizing enough? I know you didn't really ask for constipation cures, but those are two that are biggies, I believe (those two, and not eating meat...but that's probably not gonna happen on Atkins, huh?!?!).


I'm not a tea drinker. I've tried it on several occasions to see if my tastes changed, but nope. But I did put the husks into a muffin I made this morning after I posted this thread.

I've only been on Atkins a week, but I start a swimming aerobics class tonight (2X week). Oh, and I've been drinking a gallon of water a day for years.


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

WildernesFamily said:


> Valschickens - Metamucil is psyllium husks. They make the flavored ones (added flavor and sugar) that is a little easier to stomache. Or the wafers that you can use as a snack, or just the capsule form.
> 
> I'd guess any form of metamucil will be easier than straight psyllium husks  If you need to use the sugared ones you can incorporate it in your daily intake as a snack, or maybe a replacement for another drink you would have.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am aware what Metamucil is. But I didn't want the sugar or added ingredients in it; I just wanted pure husks and found a (smaller sized) container of it online. The containers of Metamucil around here would be enough to supply the NFL!


----------



## JessieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

they sell psyllium husks in capsule form. you just swallow the capsules with ALOT of water (otherwise they can swell up on the way down!).


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

The difference between metamucil and just psyllium husk is that metamucil is ground up very fine - so it is still gross when you drink it but it is not so gritty. I have been taking a fiber supplement every day for years and have tried them all! I don't mind the husks - it makes me feel that I have really accomplished something when I get done choking it down! But at our local natural food store you can buy NOW brand ground psyllim husk and it is more like metamucil without the flavoring. 

Try looking in the pharmacy for the fiber that disapears completely when you stir it in, I can't remember the name but it is advertised on tv with a lady stirring into her morning coffee - gross! But it really does work like they say - I've tried it. and it comes in a small container.

Georgiaberry


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

GeorgiaberryM said:


> But at our local natural food store you can buy NOW brand ground psyllim husk and it is more like metamucil without the flavoring.
> 
> Georgiaberry


Yep, that's what I have.


----------



## Crystal H (Aug 1, 2005)

Have you tried the bene fiber? not psyllium but inulin. a soluble fiber found in oats. Great for adding to food and drinks. I add it to my tea in the am. Can't taste it or see it or feel it. But it sure helps. I am doing South Beach and When I don't eat enough veggies I use it.

Hope it helps.

Crystal


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

valschickens said:


> I'm following the Atkins' plan and bought some psyllium husks for constipation. That stuff is nasty! Other than having to drink it, what other method do you use? :shrug:


Failure to take the supplements while in induction can make for some painful stools. Nasty is mild compared to them. Swirl it in a 1/2 glass of room temp water and chug it. Then refill, swirl and chug it. Worked for me.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

JessieGirl said:


> they sell psyllium husks in capsule form. you just swallow the capsules with ALOT of water (otherwise they can swell up on the way down!).


This is what I use, but have never had it swell up on the way down. YIKES!


----------



## wewantout (Feb 7, 2007)

I did Atkins for a long while. I too had problems with constipation, but even more uncomforting was the build up of undigested rotting meat in my intestional trac that cause a near toxic syndrome. This is when I found out about Body Cleansing. I do one every year months now and let me tell you they are wonderful!!!!!! I do a total body cleanse, colon lung, sinus, liver ( i like my jack and tuaca.. LOL ) And it is amazing what comes out of your body. 

Here is the product I use, several members of my family are doing yealry cleansing as well some with diabetes, candilla and other ailments, the results for them have been amazing!! Total life changing tyope stuff.

Here is the product we all use
http://www.drnatura.com

Cheers 
Brett


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

Do you do a three month cleanse or a one month? Do you do the detox program too? Just curious because it is a little expensive, so I wanted to know what to invest before I start.


----------

